# Upgrade to New Xorg



## trh411 (Oct 24, 2013)

```
FreeBSD tortoise 9.2-RELEASE FreeBSD 9.2-RELEASE #0 r255898
```

If I want to upgrade from the old to new Xorg, is it simply a matter of including 
	
	



```
WITH_NEW_XORG="YES"
```
 in /etc/make.conf and doing a `make reinstall clean` of the x11/xorg meta port?

If it matters, my system is a 2008 iMac with a Nvidia GEForce 8800, which uses the nv driver.


----------



## cpm@ (Oct 24, 2013)

Yes, it's correct to add to /etc/make.conf: 

```
WITH_NEW_XORG=yes
```

Then rebuild graphics/libdrm, graphics/libGLU, graphics/libGL, x11-servers/xorg-server, xf86-input-*, and xf86-video-* ports. After previous steps, you can go ahead in some cases.

According to wiki.freebsd.org/Xorg if you use a nVidia graphics card it's necessary. You should follow the Section 2. Setting up the FreeBSD nVidia driver that it's described in the Handbook.


----------

